# It's a party it's a party HEY!!!



## Stevethedream (Mar 27, 2014)

So I decided to do my very first run EVER using this toxic chemical they call DNP. Yesterday I started my first dose at 500mg,  yes I know I know I should of began at 250mg but to late now. I took my dose at 2:50 pm and crossed my fingers playing the waiting game until the burning began. Well around 7pm I finally noticed that I was sweating while just watching tv and at first thought nothing of it. About 30 mins later I realized that hey, that's right, im on dnp now..So as the time went by I didn't have sweat pouring out of me but rather slowly coming down from my forehead. I went to bed around 10pm and had very minor night sweats. Prior to my first dose, I did drink about 1.5 gals of water throughout the day. But what I did notice was I was pissing about every 30 mins to an hr it seemed like. (which is kind of normal for me already). Today, DAY 2 I took another 500mg after my fasted morning cardio session around 5:15am. As I write this almost 4 hrs after taking my daily dose, im noticing that im definitely sweating like crazy. Honestly I really don't mind the sweating one bit. Later on today I will b posting again to keep this thread updated as much as possible. I do have on hand Gatorade,  pedialyte and drinking 1.5-2 gals of water. My diet consist of chicken breast, lean ground sirloin, egg whites and whole eggs, almonds, brown rice, oatmeal, and yams. Hahah while im writing this im actually sweating profusely from my forehead again. Oh yea I didn't experience any outburst or rash so im keeping my fingers crossed. Oops one more thing, currently sitting at 208 lbs @ 12.5% bf. Im planning on only a 9-10 day run at 500mg ed. If sides r manageable I may bump up to 750mg after  5-6 days. MAYBE......


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck brother, keep us posted. 
Sounds like you have it all under control


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Keep us posted on how it turns out for you.
I'm on my first day of 500mg myself.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve,  Sounds like you have a solid plan, like to hear how it works for you. We've got a couple of different reactions from our brothers here at UG on their run.  Do this!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 27, 2014)

Just think ur on day 2 wait till about day 6-7 when heat really comes on..lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea thanks for the reminder Jay lol. Yo u were so right about goin to the bathroom and having soaked ass UNDERWEAR! Omg this is crazy man! I work inside during the winter time and than during the summer I work outside but to tell u the truth,  I wouldn't mind being outside right now in our 35° Milwaukee weather. I've already took a few breaks and stood outside and it literally felt like it was 70°+ out. Once again as im typing this im sweating profusely from my forehead lol. If there was any snow left outside I would do what POB did and make a chair outta it and relax in it. Im so totally looking forward to my pm weight training session (saying this in a very sarcastic voice) and see how bad I sweat.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 27, 2014)

And ur thinking 750mg lol I thought bout it then said f tht..lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 27, 2014)

Just finished my weight training session about 45 mins ago and noticed a slight difference in breathing and super overloads of sweat. My strength didn't change much, not that I expected it to only after 2 days on, but breathing was kind of funny cuz I was literally huffing and puffing. Either way it didn't bother me because I believe I know how to manage my breathing by almost mediating and taking nice and slow controlled breathes. Now after my training session I typically do a 25-30 min cardio session on the step mill........Hahaha yea right.....not anymore. I literally felt like my stomach was cramping up and someonewas ttearing my insides out. I still managed to get 17 mins but that was it. The sweat was INSANE and like I said my breathing was very painful. The real test will b tomorrow morning again when I do my 40 min cardio session at 4:30 am. Until tomorrow brothers, we'll meet again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2014)

dnp is nasty stuff..I know ..ask pob if u have any questions he knows dnp better then anyone here


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 28, 2014)

Dang bruh, 500 on day 1??? Animal! Rip it up road dog and dont take no sheeit from that DNP...unless you get a nasty ass rash then head to the Doc (our Doc will fix you up too  ) for prednisone. And don't wait for it to subside lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Day 3........Last night was freaking brutal! Bed sheets were soaked, pillows were all wet, wife got outta the bed and slept in the kids room. Horrible, horrible night sweats.......Is it anything I can't handle? I think not. Im making this dnp my straight up b***h! Anyways I won't up at 4:00am to get ready to do my morning cardio session at the gym. I took some N.O Xplode to get me all hype and mentally focus for what I believe was gonna b a total disaster. But as I got to the gym I had a lot of energy and started my session on the step mill. Breathing was excellent still. I felt a little cramping in my stomach towards the end but nothing major. Total session lasted 40 mins. The only other thing I did notice was the buckets and buckets of sweat pouring out of me. There was absolutely not one dry area on my t-shirt. ....NOT ONE.....I actually rung it out after I was finished and it looked like I went swimming in my shirt. I just took my dose today at 5:30 am so we'll see how the rest of today goes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2014)

Stay strong, Brother! DNP is a wild ride. The stomach issues did me in, sounds like you've got your game tight though.

Good luck!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Do you take your entire dose all at once?

I've been splitting it up about 12 hours apart, 250mg each time.
The second dose is after dinner but before bed.
It seems to help a lot with the night sweats.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea bud I do take it all at once. I already taken my dose for today and I'll see how tonight's experience goes. If I do encounter the massive night sweats again than I'll probably do what u said bud and split the dosages. I was only taking it in full because I didn't want it to effect my weight training session in the pm which is almost about 12 hrs after I take my morning dose.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok im totally on fire NOW!!! Waiting in line at Chipotle and feeling sooooo embarrassed because im literally dripping sweat from my forehead lol. It felt like 100° in that damn place. Eating outside in 30° weather and it feels great   Really not looking forward to tonight's sleep but oh well. Price to pay to b apart of the beautiful people lmao....Whatever im outta here with my soaked ass underwear!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 28, 2014)

U drained yet?? Lol imagine wht it feels like it sept... ill soon find out lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Work out number 2 for the xay complete! Shoulders & traps with a 20 min cardio session afterwards on the step mill. Not only am I pouring out sweat while working out and weight training,  but I have noticed im breathing A LOT HARDER now! Not to the point of passing out but definitely winded and shortness of breath. I use my mind over matter and just power through my work outs and can't wait til it's over. Im actually short of breath even while walking which is insane. But like I said it's very manageable and I think I can tolerate it for now. Overall on day 3 @ 500mg im definitely feeling the heat and non-stop sweating.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 29, 2014)

So im starting to notice that the sweating subsides around 6:30 ish the last two days. The new side im starting to feel is something very similar to having flu like symptoms. Moderate lethargy, minor body aches & cramps and also minor shortness of breath just when im speaking. Again nothing to major but just wanted to keep track of everything I possibly can so in the future I can reference and also help others. Im about to go to sleep in a hour and im not looking forward at all to having those stupid night sweats again. But I guess we'll see and I'll b posting again in the morning. Good night UGBB


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 29, 2014)

Last night wasn't nowhere near as bad as the night b4, as for night sweats, BUT I did piss every 20-30 mins ALL THROUGHOUT THE NIGHT! It wasn't like a little trickle but rather a full out 45-60 second piss every time. Now because of this I got absolutely no sleep whatsoever but still decided to hit the gym at 6:30 am and do a light arm & cardio work out. Breathing was once again fine during cardio but shortness of breath was definitely noticed between sets of weight training. Weird huh? Anyways I took my dose b4 I hit the gym and now 3 hrs later the heat is back again. I hoping this is just one of those things u get use to and just deal with it. On day 4 now at 500mg and wondering if the sweating is gonna get any worse or even better as the days roll on while im running this beast. Probably gonna go and pick up some bronkaid like POB always recommends and see if that helps a little bit with the shortness of breath.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol!! I saw STD in the gym yesterday and he was drenched in sweat, the sick **** tried to give me a hug.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 30, 2014)

Day 4 went pretty well believe it or not. I've been sitting around downstairs in my rec room all day just watching movies with the windows open and of course a fan on me. Outside temperature today was about 30-35° and felt like 80° to me. I haven't been sweating at all probably due to the 35° I sat in all day. I don't feel like I have the flu like symptoms like I did yesterday but I have noticed a little more stomach aches and pooping more. Nothing to serious but definitely can do without. Im probably gonna sleep in the rec room tonight but hoping I don't get a stuffy nose or irritated throat due to the low temperature drops overnight. Guess im just gonna give it a try and pray for the best. Body wise I really can't tell a difference yet but than again really didn't think I would either after only 4 days. Monday morning I'll weigh myself and see where im at. If tomorrow goes as good as today went, I may bump up to 750mg come Monday.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2014)

Think the intensity gets worse by how many carbs u add..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn bro sounds like you're taking it like a champ. Id give 500 a bot longer to see what else builds up. It sneaks up on you man lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 30, 2014)

Last night was the best night so far as for sleep. Granted I was sleeping in about 50° weather all night without any covers lol, but I didn't experience any sweats or chronic pissing. I woke up this morning and did a 40 min cardio session which was absolutely brutal.....Not from shortness of breath but rather from my P.O.S. ear buds breaking within the first 2 mins on the step mill. Afterwards I sat in the sauna for about 15 mins with no problem except MASSIVE amounts of sweat. I also took my dose b4 I hit the gym along with a scoop of my N.O Xplode. It's been 5 hrs now since I took my dose and sweating is very very minimum. My carbs r only about 50-70 a day so maybe that's why the sweating had subsided for a little bit. I may take another 250mg in about 3-4 hrs to restart the furnace again lol. Idk maybe, maybe not. Im just hoping I lose at least 10 lbs within the 10 days I plan on running this til. Who knows, I may even throw down a whole pizza and see if that kickstarts the furnace again.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 30, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> U drained yet?? Lol imagine wht it feels like it sept... ill soon find out lol



NO WAY IN HELL JAY!!! Run dnp in September? NO NO NO Lmao!!! I literally would probably hyperventilate and make it that much worse if I were to run it in during that month. Way to hot still. Good luck though bud and just b extremely safe when u do it. I mean u already know that but it's gonna b way more intense and miserable during that time due to the warm weather.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2014)

Yea it all depends how I finish up with prep if weight is good I wont.. but if I get greedy ill take the desperate measure.. any weight gain or loss yet


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 31, 2014)

YO Jay I bumped up my dosage today to 750mg and ate a whole pizza and drank half a liter of Coke lol. After taking the additional 250mg I almost instantly became super hungry and that's why I ate what I ate and drank what I did. I'm sweating all over but overall I feel good, no more flu like symptoms. I may bump it again to 750mg but only thing holding me back is I have to work tomorrow and can't just chill in my 40 degree rec room lol. Anyways i'll keep everyone posted and let u guys know how it goes tonight while trying to sleep.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 31, 2014)

NOT A GOOD IDEA YESTERDAY TO TAKE 750MG!!!! Last night I slept like absolute crap due to super excessive amounts of sweat. I had my window open and the temperature dropped down to about 27° overnight and I still was HOT & SWEATING! Every single thing was just drenched in sweat. Sheets, pillows and even the floor a little from me getting up at night and goin to the bathroom. Im definitely sticking to 500mg for the next 5 days which will b 10 days total and than call it quits. Today in the morning I already did my cardio at 4:30 am and struggled big time with energy and breathing issues. Had to lower the intensity big time but was still able to finish. Im at work right now and im sweating profusely as if im still on the step mill. So here we go on to Day 6 and see what today brings us.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 31, 2014)

STD you are an ANIMAL!!

Liverne and Shirley would be proud!


----------



## nightster (Mar 31, 2014)

I really hope to see some b4 and after pics...  Seems like alot of ****ing around, hopefully it's worth it man!!!   Good luck!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 31, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea it all depends how I finish up with prep if weight is good I wont.. but if I get greedy ill take the desperate measure.. any weight gain or loss yet



Actually after day 2 I gained about a pound or so but now on day 6 I've lost 3.5 lbs! My main goal was to drop at least 2-3% bf during a 10 day run @ 500mg ed. I don't even know if that's possible but I sure the hell was gonna try and see. Heard to many great things about this chemical so being the guinea pig that I am, I felt I needed to give it a try lol. Just like u and everyone else said, the magic or noticeable results come about 4-7 days after discontinuation. I would b very happy if I got under or around 9% bf.  I started at 12% so that would b amazing results to me if im able to obtain that.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 31, 2014)

Im definitely not weight training today after work! Super lethargic and have absolutely no ambition whatsoever! Ths is the first day that I felt like this, almost like a f**king zombie. I credit this to me being a dumb ass and taking 750mg yesterday instead of my 500mg daily dose. I'll rest up today and watch my Brewers home opener and relax. Seriously all I wanna do is go to sleep and have a great nights rest. On a side note: even though I drink 1.5 - 2 gals of water a day, I still continue to piss yellow......


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea ull piss yellow till ur done.. atleast I did.. think shit just over works ur kidneys.. mine is finally normal but sure it will brighten back up when tren kicks in


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

Excessive sweating, tossing&turning and hot flashes throughout the night. So yea another great night of sleep........Day 7 today and took my 500mg after my morning cardio session on the step mill at 5:30am. Breathing was terrible and energy was super pathetic but I still managed to finish my session. Afterwards I weighed myself and seen I had lost another 3lbs which brings the total to 6.5 lbs after 6 days on dnp. I can definitely notice im more vascular but very flat. Im really hoping that this dnp can start targeting my lower abs section and the little bit of fat on my lower back.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so far today everything has been great! This 500mg seemed like a walk in the park compared to the other day when I bumped up to 750mg. Im gonna really try to stay with that and not b tempted to bump it again. Energy seems pretty good so I'll hit my second work out session after work today. Real test is goin to see on how my breathing is in between sets and on the step mill. I also believe im starting to get those damn carb cravings but scared to satisfy them because I know I'll heat up fast!!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

Second work out session was a mess! No energy, lack of motivation, shortness of breath and oh yea sweating like a hobo in 90° summer weather! Did about a 30 min chest training session and immediately after I followed with a 23 min cardio session on the step mill. Within the first 10 mins I thought my insides were gonna explode lol. Painful stomach cramps but I pushed through them. Trick is to exhale super hard and contract the abdominal region. Well at least that's what worked for me. Overall today was a decent day and looking forward to some good sleep hopefully tonight. Almost forgot,  I took 4 dookies and that's been the most ever for as long as I can remember lol. I have 3 -4 more days on this beast and calling it. I would run it a lot lonver but for certain disclosed reasons I can't. Maybe I'll do another run in a month. Probably not cuz it will b to damn hot out but you never know.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 1, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea ull piss yellow till ur done.. atleast I did.. think shit just over works ur kidneys.. mine is finally normal but sure it will brighten back up when tren kicks in



Quick question for u buddy, after discontinuing how much water weight did u lose? Also after u lost the water weight,  were ur results more visible or noticeable? Common sense says yes but just wondering what ur experience was. Thanks jay


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 2, 2014)

You kno man I really didnt notice the water weight loss like everyone said.. u may b diff tho.. I drank 2 gallons of water and didnt bloat at all..idk my body is weird lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 2, 2014)

Last night wasn't to bad sleeping. A little night sweats mixed with a couple hot flashes lol, but I can't complain to much because I did get about 6 hrs of decent rest. Same o' routine like usual today. Woke up did my morning cardio and took my 500mg afterwards around 5:15 or so. I did unload on the toilet right away in the morning which is very unusual. So once again fellas let's see what today brings us. Shouldn't b to bad though because today's my off day from weight training. Go Badgers!!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 2, 2014)

Well I decided today to bump back up to 750mg for the next 3-4 days and call it quits. I guess I believe in the more is better mentality and look at it as im only going to suffer for a handful of days. More than likely I'll b updating this sometime in the early early am hours due to lack of sleep lol. Still been drinking 2 gals of water per day and another 32-64 oz of Gatorade. Got my ephedrine which has slightly been helping out with energy and breathing. My decision to up my dose is because I'll b working outside for the next couple days at work in 30° weather which helps out drastically with the excessive sweating. Time for me to go and take another dookie....


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 3, 2014)

More is definitely not better! So far last night has been by far the worse night of sleep due to MASSIVE EXCESSIVE amounts of SWEAT!  I had to sleep in 3 different areas in the house just because I left every spot soaking wet. I totally missed my morning cardio session due to lack of sleep and feeling super lethargic. I guess im gonna stick with 500mg for the next 3 days and be finished. Man that 750mg really kicks some major ace!


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

Wht day u on..


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 3, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Wht day u on..



Today is day 9 and overall was horrible! Super lethargic all day and massive carb cravings! I probably threw down at least 300-400g of simple carbs today lol. Omg I can't control it man lol. Nothing but junk I ate including ice cream, bag of chips, chocolate chip cookies, bowl of cereal, coke soda and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. If not tomorrow than definitely Saturday will b my last day on this run. Im gonna weigh myself again tomorrow morning and see where im at.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 4, 2014)

How much u down???


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 4, 2014)

Day 10 today and so far a total of 8.5 lbs lost. I woke up today and went back to doin my morning cardio for 37 mins on the step mill. Shirt of course was drenched but believe it or not my breathing was ok. One thing I am noticing is that im starting to get the bloated feeling as of lately. Im hoping once I end this run tomorrow i start to lose some water weight within the next week. The bloating is probably due to the MASSIVE amounts of simple carbs I've been stuffing my fave with. But than again the scale is telling me that im still losing weight.......Today after work im gonna try my hardest to make my pm weight training session. Hopefully I'll have some sort of energy to make it through my work out. All I know is after tomorrow I can't wait to b able to enjoy sleep again and not wake up every 30 mins to either piss or rotate pillows and sheets. DNP your an ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I had enough energy to do my pm training session after work today. I hit back pretty hard but breathing in between sets was horrible lol. I literally can't even talk while resting between sets. I did five different exercises for about 15 sets total. Afterwards I hit the step mill for 20 mins and called it quits. From my experience so far, 500mg is like a walk in the park for me. It's only when I hit the 750mg is when the sweating ALL NIGHT AND NO SLEEP OCCURS! But I did the notice the two times during this run when I bumped the dose, I did have better results as in fat loss. Now was it worth it???....HELL NO! NEVER! Yea u think the night sweats and no sleep is bad, the lethargy during the day was unbearable! 500mg is definitely my sweet spot and tomorrow is my last day and can't wait to end this demon they call dnp. Im really looking forward to the water weight lose as well the week after and hopefully I can see the real results start showing. Like I said tomorrow will b my last day and I just wanted to keep this log as a future reference for me and other members who are considering running this demon.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2014)

Great log, Brother. Looking forward to the results after the water comes off!


----------



## nightster (Apr 5, 2014)

I look forward to reading about your adventure everyday... Thanks!


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 7, 2014)

Had to bump because I seen there is a couple of guys running dnp right now. Thought maybe they should read up on this and take notes


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 16, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Had to bump because I seen there is a couple of guys running dnp right now. Thought maybe they should read up on this and take notes



Thanks for the log brotha, I've been toying with a dnp cycle for winter. 
Thanks for the detail on the side effects you experienced, they sound god dam terrible.
My body runs hot anyhow, I don't think I could stand dnp


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jack, ypu have to just try it and see how your body acts. Im warm blooded too. I love to sleep with the windows cracked in the winter. But if you do a search on this forum and look at my personal experiences with dnp its like my body shows very little neg sides.  

Start with 200-250 for 4 or 5 days and if all is well bump it to 400-500. Run that for as long as you can ( 2-4 weeks) and watch the fat melt.

just my .02

ya have to atleast try.


----------



## jg210302 (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone done a low dosage program for a longer period. I am just worried about the side effects and would prefer not to melt but don't mind a longer duration...


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 24, 2014)

I do believe a member on here ran 250mg for about 21-30 days with very little to no side effects. Forgot who but maybe they'll comment on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2014)

jg210302 said:


> Has anyone done a low dosage program for a longer period. I am just worried about the side effects and would prefer not to melt but don't mind a longer duration...



Smartest way to do it. Try 250mg for 30 days.


----------



## jg210302 (Sep 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Smartest way to do it. Try 250mg for 30 days.



Thanks a ton for your input guys!


----------



## Stevethedream (Sep 25, 2014)

jg210302 said:


> Thanks a ton for your input guys!



Good luck brother and always remember to be safe! Also make sure to track all ur progress in a thread so u can help others or even look back at ur experience with dnp.


----------

